# ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore*** - Now with Tutorial!



## user79 (Jan 12, 2008)

...A high class whore, that is!

(Click here to check out my Tutorial for this look)



























Went out to a very fancy, Italian restaurant with my boyfriend to celebrate his passing of some exams. I decided to break out the whore lashes for this smokey eye look. Forgot to put mascara on my lower lashes though, oops!


~Products~

Face:

Alima foundation (N1 Chiffon), Bobbi Brown Peony Shimmerbrick, Nars Gilda blush

Eyes:

Untitled paint, Beige-ing shadestick, MAC e/s in Clue, Carbon, Shroom & Jest, Bobbi Brown e/s in Gunmetal, Blacktrack fluidliner, MAC White pigment, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara, false lashes (unknown brand)

Brows:

MAC Spiked Eyebrow pencil, Revlon brown e/s on top

Lips:

MAC Lipglass in Prrr


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****






 This is freaking HOT!!!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Hot! Your hair looks great too!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

OMG you look so HOTTT!! omg can you pleasseee do a tut on this..pretty please??!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I agree that this is HOT!
I love how glowy your cheeks look!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

yes so HOt!!! I love it! thanks


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I think you look HOT and not at all whore-ish!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

whoo!!!! thats sexy. beleive me... i look like a whore 24/7 you look like a model or something. bless us with a tut plz


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Very pretty, I like this look alot! Great hair


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Such a sultry look!  LOVE your hairstyle too!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Whoah!! You look incredible!! I love your hair & you have the most beautiful eye color EVER!!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Thanks about the hair compliments! I just got it cut on Thursday and tonight I styled it the first time myself. It's so simple to style now.


----------



## kblakes (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look wonderful.  Hair and makeup are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

This looks sooo hot!!! AND I'm in love with your hair!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

ugh I LOVE IT BABY!!!! haha you look amazing...hot and beautiful!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

hubba hubba! betcha had all the heads turnin' hot mama!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

LOL, your title is just too cute! And, I'm in love with this look.
It's just so sexy and seductive!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous eyes and great hair too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## KTB (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Amazing and yes please do a tutorial!!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Oh my lord you look amazing! Wow!! Your hair looks gorgeous too!


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

FAK! Gilda and the Peony shimmerbrick look hot together!

I love how you styled your new do. Definitely the way it should be styled.

The color is also the best I have seen on you!


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look gorgeous! and the quality of the pictures is amazing as well.  Your hair is a lot like mine, just mine`s a bit longer.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous! I love the glow on your cheeks!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Your hair and brows are just as hot as your makeup!


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look hot!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Wow this is such a STUNNING look. I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

luv everything -- the face, the hair, your top! Fabulous!


----------



## natalie75 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW  You are BEAUTIFUL, very sexy look!!  Nice dinner??


----------



## tanbelina (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

va-va-voom!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you look absolutly gorgeous!! i love itttttt


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you look like nadine from girls aloud. so pretty..


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Holy! You Look Hot!!!!


----------



## MACisME (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

i must love whores cause i love this look


----------



## little teaser (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

hottie!!


----------



## nellpanda (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous! I love the lip color you used


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Your beautiful face & makeup application do NOT belong with the word whore.  You look incredible & are painfully talented.  Bravo!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

oOOH how deliciously slutty!!! How much you chargin', sexy lady? LOL I'm totally just playing off your title! You look GORGEOUS and if you really were a whore I'd give you every dime in my pocket for a night with you ;-) LMAO!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look so gorgeous and glamorous! I love it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

beautiful!! what color is on the lowest part of the lid, if i may ask?  I'm guessing Shroom, but couldn't be sure~


----------



## gurlistar (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

amazing!! I love the way you use deep colours but blend so well that it's still very soft, looks hot


----------



## veilchen (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

That's an awesome look - one of my first thoughts was also how great your hair looked! And the make-up - really fantastic!


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_oOOH how deliciously slutty!!! How much you chargin', sexy lady? LOL I'm totally just playing off your title! You look GORGEOUS and if you really were a whore I'd give you every dime in my pocket for a night with you ;-) LMAO!_

 
LOL!

I charge in MAC MAKEUP!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

i love this, plz could you do a tut?


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

very pretty


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

That is so smokin' hot!  Gorgeous!  That'll keep the bf motivated to work hard on exams!


----------



## entipy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

All whores in the world are jealous of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look gorgeous, as always!!! I'm always amazed at how absolutely flawless your skin looks. I'm jealous! 

And I wish you'd post more often!


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_
And I wish you'd post more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, thanks! But, I don't wear makeup everyday, especially makeup that is worth posting.


----------



## LadyC23 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

This is awesome! You look great and I love love love your hair...lol


----------



## Sarah (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

gorgeous. love the makeup and your hair looks fab


----------



## Jot (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

so stunning


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

WOW!! omg this is my fave look from you
your absolutly gorgeous


----------



## doodles (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I really can't add anything new except to say I agree with everything that's been posted!!  You definitely look gorgeous, amazing, hot, etc.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I can't talk! You left me speechless. 
You. Are. Stunning.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

That is beyond amazing.  You look completely flawless.  I would love you FOREVER if you would do a tutorial on this.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Wow, you look absolutely amazing !!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

This is amazing!  I love every look I've seen from you


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

glam ~glamour ~tut pleaseeee if not the whole thing just do the  cheek tut ;p your blush application is WOW , I like how you do it


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_beautiful!! what color is on the lowest part of the lid, if i may ask?  I'm guessing Shroom, but couldn't be sure~_

 
Clue e/s on the lid with a touch of White pig. on the inner corner. Gunmetal e/s on the outer corner with Carbon. Shroom is used as a highlight, along with a bit of White pigment & Jest e/s. The crease & outer V is Carbon blended with Gunmetal.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous! i love it !!


----------



## entipy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hehe, thanks! But, I don't wear makeup everyday, especially makeup that is worth posting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ah well... a girl can dream...


----------



## nikki (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****






   You look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

wow, you make looking like a whore look damn good! LOL i absolutely love this look - i SERIOUSLY need to invest in more lashes! loves it  x x x


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Not whor-ish at all! You look really fresh and pretty. =)


----------



## pichima (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you look sooo sexy and classy!
excellent look


----------



## mandragora (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Wow, smokin' hot!  Great hair too, btw.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

gorgeous whore!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Very lovely look ..... If that is a whore look...sign me up!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You can never look like a whore, because your make-up is flawless and so classy looking! Well, you could be a classy whore, if you insist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really pretty!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

HUBA HUBA HUBA!!! i'm totally requesting a tut on this!!! fantastic!!!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Yes! Please do a tut on this-This look is incredible!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

That is sooooooooooooooo HAWT!!!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I absolutely LOVE this look!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

God I only wished I looked as hot as you on a good day,...


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

wonderful look. i love your hair!


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

hot jules. very very hot!


----------



## flossy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Your hair is fabulous and your brows are fierce! This is a hot hot hot look!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look HOT!  I like the expensive "you-wish-you-can-have-me" whore look.  Betcha gotta alot of looks!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

well then i want to look like a whore too.. a high class one! LOL!! great look per usual!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****


----------



## Ciara (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you're so hott!!!  i love the whole look...the hair and make up.
the top is very cute too... Go Girl!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

This look has a dash Brigett Bardot.  I refer to length of those lashes as fantasy style.  This is a very sophisticated glamorous look here with a hint of retro.  Magnificent!


----------



## ancilla (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_This look has a dash Brigett Bardot.  I refer to length of those lashes as fantasy style.  This is a very sophisticated glamorous look here with a hint of retro.  Magnificent!_

 
I agree!

it is a fantastic fotd. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Again, very sexy look missy!! I really like how you've done your hair too, you have changed the colour, haven't you? 
The colour on your cheeks is just great with your skintone, really great match! And I see you own a Shimmerbrick now, how much do you like it?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You look fantastic! Love your makeup and hair.


----------



## n_c (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Wow...gorgeous!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

You're just hot!! You don't post often, but your looks are always so gorgeous!

And pleeeeeeease, would you make a tutorial for this look?


----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you look amazing!! excellent job on everything


----------



## astronaut (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Dayyyyyuuuummmmm! You are looking gorgeous!!!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

*u look so hot, it totally reminds me of playboy*


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gosh Julia you look sooo gorgeous!


----------



## fingie (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I lovelovelove your hair!
& of course your m/u is hot too


----------



## cindylicious (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

u're gorgeous!!! not whorry! could u please make a tutorial for this look? you blend the color really well!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

daaaaaamn this is hot hot HOTTTTTTT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous! Your skin looks flawless....i'm jealous girl!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

ugh, can i say HOT? i loooooooove this look, your hair just tops the look off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the look is just perfect over all....


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****






Eyebrows, hair, eyes, make up. All just fab and HOTT!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Awww Juls you dont look like a whore.. lol   STUNNING!

xoxo
Christine


----------



## anickia (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

u look prety so not like a whore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_Bee (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Gorgeous! You look awesome. Everything is perfect!!!


----------



## gitts (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Sexy as a??! I love it but despite all of the makeup I have.  I have absolutely none of the colours that you have.  I would love to be able to recreate that look for myself.


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Sexy as a??! I love it but despite all of the makeup I have.  I have absolutely none of the colours that you have.  I would love to be able to recreate that look for myself._

 
You could create the eye look with similar eyeshadows, you'd need a neutral beige-y e/s for the highlight, a black e/s, a smoke gray metallic e/s, and a taupey light gray e/s (Moth Brown would also work). If you have some of those colours, you could def just use those as dupes.

I'll see if I have time to make a tutorial...but don't know yet as they take sooo long for me to do, since I want to do a good job on them. We'll see.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

you make whoring look fabulous!


----------



## mrsgray (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

very pretty..you look like a celebrity


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

This looks amazing! And your skin looks so flawless


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

I always adore your complexion and eyebrows ^_^ *utter brow envy* 
xlaniex


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Pretty!


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

and those eyes!!!!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: ***Sometimes I like to look like a whore****

Your eyes are stunning!


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

I made a tut for this look now.

(You can check it out by clicking here)


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the hair, what type of camera do you use, I know it's off topic,just curious.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the hair, what type of camera do you use, I know it's off topic,just curious.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 16, 2008)

*DAMN! Hot stuff!!!!!*


----------



## midget (Jan 16, 2008)

stunning! way too hot


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 17, 2008)

Another great look. Ur skin is amazing! im in loooOOooOoooOve with your posts.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it!! That look is sooo hot.


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

hot!!!


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Jan 18, 2008)

you are one sexay whore ;-)


----------



## aziza (Mar 5, 2008)

Wowza! This is so effing hot!


----------



## mslips (Mar 6, 2008)

wow gorgeous!!!


----------



## strawberry (Mar 6, 2008)

i hate u for being so HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *lol*


----------

